# Peanut needs your prayers



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Peanut was in terrible pain today and we saw the more traditional vet in the practice. We insisted on x-rays. They were inconclusive, but vet has sent us to a neurologist tomorrow morning for MRI and spinal tap. Possible meningitis, chiari malformation, damaged disk, fractured neck. We are beyond worried and terrified. We appreciate prayers. Thank you!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Prayers headed your way. Hopefully the MRI and spinal tap and the neurologist will have an answer.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Myself and my entire pack are thinking of poor Peanut and hoping she gets well soon!!!


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh so very sorry to read this. 💕 Please know that you and Peanut are in my prayers. This is such a tough place to be, not knowing. I'll look forward to hearing good news.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

Wow, I'm so sorry to hear she is in pain. That must be a very frightening situation to be in. I will definitely be thinking about her. I really hope she is okay  .


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

omg, i'm so sorry to hear that Peanut is in all this pain :-(. Sending healing thoughts that Peanut will get better soon. Hugs from Me and my girls


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers coming your way!


----------



## Tink (Oct 14, 2009)

Oh no!!!! I'm so sorry.  Any news?


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

Oh, dear! I guess I missed the initial post about her being hurt. I'm so sorry for Peanut and you! Poor little thing.

What happened? Have you heard anything else since you first posted? I pray she is alright.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We got the answer but it is worse than any of the mentioned possibilities. She has Atlantoaxial Instability and several other spinal cord malformations. We are trying to come to grips with the reality. Outlook is not good.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

I am so sorry to hear this. Poor baby, she's so young. Sending positive vibes and healing thoughts your way. X


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I'm sorry you are going through this. Thinking of you all xx


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Sending prayers your way! I'm so sorry to hear y'all are going through this.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

Oh this is just devastating, I know how special Peanut is, especially to your Husband. I'm so very sorry and wish it wasn't so. I know that you will do all you can for her. I will keep you all in my prayers. Please feel free to PM or even call via Skype if you need a dog person to vent to. Love to you all.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

zellko said:


> We got the answer but it is worse than any of the mentioned possibilities. She has Atlantoaxial Instability and several other spinal cord malformations. We are trying to come to grips with the reality. Outlook is not good.


Terrible news. Just terrible. What is the plan? Can you keep her comfortable as long as she's happy?

I will tell you one thing.....don't get her adjusted again. With that sort of diagnosis she might have a small bone fragment that pokes out of her atlas. If she were adjusted (or if she suffers a fall or anything else that might wrench her neck or head hard to one side) that small bone "could" puncture the brain stem. And I am a Chiropractic advocate so if I'm telling you this then it's serious that you no longer get her adjusted. 

I'm so sorry to hear this news.  You must be devastated.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh, I am so so sorry to hear this. I was really hoping it was something that some R&R would be able to heal over time. How devastating for you!

I'm going to have to go do some research as I don't know anything about the condition, but what is the vet expecting as the outcome of this diagnosis?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

zellko said:


> We got the answer but it is worse than any of the mentioned possibilities. She has Atlantoaxial Instability and several other spinal cord malformations. We are trying to come to grips with the reality. Outlook is not good.


i'm very sorry :-(


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you for your prayers, kind thoughts, and kind words. It means a lot.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks Kismet for that kind offer. So far I've been crying with her breeder. The breeder is just as devastated as we are. Peanut was extra special to her and her husband. She's a breeder who keeps up on all her past pups. She been far above responsible and ethical in this. I still may take you up on your offer. I know I'm not done crying. I'm a high school teacher so I try to hold it together but the students are very compassionate if I don't. Sometimes they are more accepting of emotions that older folks.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes Dorothy's Mom, my one regret in this is that I didn't listen to the little voice that said "What if it's not that pinched nerve?" I actually thought they must have done an x-ray when hubby took her in the first time. They had not. Holistic is good for some things but not everything. I trusted this vet so much as she was open to both traditional and holistic treatment. The dens is broken off. But that is only one of multiple problems. While there is surgery for Atlantoaxial Instability there are so many malformations in the structure the neurologist doesn't know how it could be stabilized. He has not hinted at it, we are preparing ourselves to say goodbye. She is just suffering so much and that's with pain med. Not what we had expected when we picked her up just 4 months ago.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

zellko said:


> Yes Dorothy's Mom, my one regret in this is that I didn't listen to the little voice that said "What if it's not that pinched nerve?" I actually thought they must have done an x-ray when hubby took her in the first time. They had not. Holistic is good for some things but not everything. I trusted this vet so much as she was open to both traditional and holistic treatment. The dens is broken off. But that is only one of multiple problems. While there is surgery for Atlantoaxial Instability there are so many malformations in the structure the neurologist doesn't know how it could be stabilized. He has not hinted at it, we are preparing ourselves to say goodbye. She is just suffering so much and that's with pain med. Not what we had expected when we picked her up just 4 months ago.


Something your breeder should be aware of is a congenital abnormality - a gene expression. I'm not sure if you know this but many Downs Syndrome kids are born with this condition. I'm not sure of what hspoens in dogs but it's worth noting and investigating.

So sad for you.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

I am so sorry you are going thru this. I know you'll do what's best for this baby. Prayers to you and your pup.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 18, 2014)

zellko said:


> Thanks Kismet for that kind offer. So far I've been crying with her breeder. The breeder is just as devastated as we are. Peanut was extra special to her and her husband. She's a breeder who keeps up on all her past pups. She been far above responsible and ethical in this.  I still may take you up on your offer. I know I'm not done crying. I'm a high school teacher so I try to hold it together but the students are very compassionate if I don't. Sometimes they are more accepting of emotions that older folks.


Thank goodness that you have an amazing breeder, this would have been so much more difficult if the breeder had been dismissive. It's sweet that your students are being so compassionate. I've sent you a PM with my contact details if you need them. Take care of yourselves and precious Peanut. xx


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Omg this is so sad, I'm so sorry to hear about this. Poor little Peanut.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Ray of hope: Neurologist feels she is a candidate for the surgery as the team believes there is enough structure to do the repair. 80% chance of success that she could be almost normal.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

Oh good! That's great news! Did you get a date set for it?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Not yet. We see neurologist on Thursday. I have a savings account earmarked to rescue 2 horses. It is now the Peanut account.


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

This is great news, at least you have options now.
How is she doing in herself?


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

sending positive thoughts that she will have that surgery and all will go well


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The Tramadol is managing her pain. She's far from pain free but she's not in agony now. She's taking an interest in things. She's not happy about being confined. I am a little worried. We have a funeral tomorrow and will have to leave them alone for a few hours. I just hate to leave her alone now.


----------



## Darkly_Innocent (Jun 9, 2010)

Continued prayers that the surgery will go well for her!


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

zellko said:


> Ray of hope: Neurologist feels she is a candidate for the surgery as the team believes there is enough structure to do the repair. 80% chance of success that she could be almost normal.


Wonderful news!!!! Please keep us updated as you re-visit the vet. 

Tramadol is a great pain reliever. I'm so glad she at least feeling better even if it's just pain management.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Yes, we couldn't have made her go on a week without something. I think it's acting on the swelling now as she really wants out of the pen between naps. Breeder made her 2 neck braces. I made a hasty one since they don't make them small enough.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I'm glad she's perking up a little at least, hopefully you'll be able to get her surgery scheduled quickly and she'll be on the road to recovery. Poor little baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping you in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Lutine (Jan 12, 2016)

I'm so sorry all this has happened, and so suddenly. I can't imagine what you're going through right now. Poor girl. You are in our thoughts and prayers. Glad she's feeling a bit better, and hopefully the surgery will go well. Do you know what caused the problem? Sorry if it's already been said, but I haven't been here for awhile. 

Sent from my D6708 using Tapatalk


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

It's probably congenital. Not something the breeder could have known. It's so rare no one would have known, plus it's sometimes more of an 'accident of prenatal development' thing. It typically doesn't manifest at birth but about this age, sometime before the first birthday. We are lucky to live so close to the medical care she needs. We are counting on a miracle!


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

You might want to reach out to the lady at the miafoundation i think she has several pups with this problem. Worth a try to send her an email.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thanks! Never heard of them. Have sent an email.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

How are things today?


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She had a bad pain attack right after I got home today. I was lucky enough to move our appt. with the neuro up to tomorrow. If we're going to do the surgery, the sooner the better. Fortunately, he thinks her growth plates are closed. I got a response already from miafoundation, too, with some info. Eveyone's concern is so appreciated.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

It must be so hard for you to go through this with her. I can't stand seeing my babies in pain, even if it's just a brief I'm-a-puppy-who-bonked-my-noggin type of pain. I can't imagine something like what poor Peanut is having to go through! Fingers crossed for your appointment tomorrow and that they are able to schedule her in very quickly.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

My breeder is going to be breeder of the year. She will probably end up driving 4+ hours to come be with us for the surgery! There are no words to describe how amazing I think she is.


----------



## CuddlesMom (Feb 22, 2014)

I can't imagine what it's like to watch her go through all that. I really hope everything turns out okay. It must be so hard to watch her be in so much pain. I hope she can have surgery, and that it can make her feel better.


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

How long is the surgery? What is the recuperation length and process? I'm curious about how this all happens and what the long term outcome is.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

xxcass said:


> You might want to reach out to the lady at the miafoundation i think she has several pups with this problem. Worth a try to send her an email.


Good call! She does and is a lot knowledge!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

The lady from Mia Foundation sent me a video. It is very hopeful. That pup went on to a happy normal life.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Great news! She is a wealth of knowledge. I follow them on FB


----------



## Dorothy's Mom (Apr 8, 2015)

zellko said:


> The lady from Mia Foundation sent me a video. It is very hopeful. That pup went on to a happy normal life.


That's wonderful that Peanut will have a long, happy life! Whew......that must be much comfort to you.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Back from our consult with the neuro. He is very pleased with her improvement. He says we can choose to avoid surgery and she will need to wear the neck brace her entire life. Or we can opt for surgery in several weeks. The delay is to allow him and a colleague to make a 3-D mock up of her CT scan and do a mock surgery to figure out if and how it can work. I hope we can do the surgery so she can return to full activity if it's successful. They believe it is a congenital problem of prenatal development and nothing that could have been avoided and is so rare no one could have known.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

That's great news! Good that you have options at least, but I think I would probably opt for the surgery too if it would provide her with a better quality of life afterwards, as opposed to having to wear a brace for the rest of her life. IF they were pretty sure the surgery would be a success of course.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Sounds like good news. I would ask MIA foundation too on the options so you can make a choice when the time comes. See if they have had any experience with either.


----------



## xxcass (Jan 7, 2013)

I too have followed her for years shes an amazing woman and has a sense of things that the vets dont even notice sometimes.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

I will probably do that. I need all the info I can get. I am VERY impressed with the neurologist. He listens, ask questions, and then listens some more. And then he answers all my questions. He said we could avoid surgery and keep her in a neck brace for life. But she would have pain which we don't find acceptable. Please keep us in your prayers that they will figure out how to do the surgery.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

This sounds really positive. Hopefully their 'mock' surgery will prove to be able to be done.


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

We are coming to grips with the fact that we may have a very difficult decision to make if surgery is not an option or not successful. Peanut was a terrible pain yesterday. My husband could barely stand being with her and listening to her cry out. Today is much better and she's somewhat active and seems to be comfortable. It will be at least a couple weeks before we will know if surgery is an option as the figure out how they could help her. For now, it's just one day at a time. All your thoughts, prayers, and support mean more than you know. I will be contacting the lady from MIA Foundation again to get her thoughts.


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

Does peanut have a prescription for pain meds? I assume she does. I would give her the pain meds as often as the rx says. The fact is that pain is much easier to prevent, than treat. Even if it makes her sedated/groggy I would give it. If you do not have enough meds for everyday therapy, I would ask the vet about giving you enough. Stay positive! I know how hard it is to have a dog in pain---and not be able to do much about it. Does she feel better when she is in pain, if you cuddle, or does she avoid you? Keep us posted please. We all are wishing you and your family, and of course, Peanut the best outcome.


----------



## SinisterKisses (Sep 20, 2015)

I agree with susan - if you're not already doing it, I'd highly recommend dosing her with pain meds daily to keep her from being in pain rather than only treating for pain when she is experiencing it. It is so so so much easier to prevent it than get it under control once it's bad. I had doctors and nurses drum this exact same thing into my brain for ME when I was in the hospital awaiting surgery a few years ago, and it's totally true. Better she be groggy and doped than in pain!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Those are good ideas. I know what you mean but I think it's good we find out the difference between the fog from the meds and the actual effects of the disorder. If the meds are degrading her quality of life we need to know what it would be like without them. She hasn't had anything for 24 hrs. and is the best she's been since this started. She's actually enjoying life.  I know it won't last. The neurologist wanted me to back off as much as possible and said that nothing she is on needs a gradual weaning off. The textbook theory on this is that a dog may have a decent life just wearing the neck brace 24/7 but that has not been our experience. Her pain level is way above acceptable. If surgery is not an option, which it may not be, we will need to know how many 'good days' vs. 'bad days' we could expect. Again, everyone's support, prayers, and suggestions are appreciated more than you can know.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers are being sent your way!


----------



## susan davis (Mar 25, 2011)

How is Peanut? Haven't heard anything the last few days. Please keep us informed. I'm worried!


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

She had 3 good days where she was almost her old self, minus the rough playing. I didn't have to give her either the Tramadol or prednisone. The next day she was in pain. The neurologist had given me directions to cut back and not use the meds when possible.
Yesterday was not good and today was a lot better. We are waiting for the doc to work with others around the country to come up with a way to do the surgery. She is tolerating the neck brace really well. She is such a sweet dog and so trusting. She doesn't fight me or try to squirm away when I change the neck brace. This all comes at a bad time as we are packing to sell our house and move. We will not really know what the chances of successful surgery is until they have time to do the mock surgery.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Keeping yall in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you. We are taking it one day at a time and loving her as much as we can.


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

thinking of you and Peanut and sending positive thoughts that everything will go well. Love and Hugs from Me and my girls


----------



## zellko (Jul 3, 2013)

Thank you! This is hard for both me and my husband. (hard on the other 2, also)


----------



## famouschihuahua (Jan 8, 2010)

Our thoughts are with you ...

FamousChihuahua.com


----------

